# Wilton Bath Bomb Colors?



## SudsyKat (Feb 24, 2011)

Anybody have any experience with this product? I'm thinking about buying some - http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm/product/93_9/20-piece-wilton-color-gel-set.cfm

Thanks!


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 24, 2011)

You can find Wilton colors in any grocery store. And BTW, they do bleed.


----------



## SudsyKat (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks, Soapbuddy. These seem to be some sort of gel, though, as opposed to food coloring (not sure if that's what you were thinking of). I did some more searching and found one thread on this forum. People seemed to say that there was no bleed or tub staining when used in bath bombs. That's what I'm thinking of using it in. I was just hoping for more input before making the decision. Thanks again.


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 24, 2011)

The gel form is most likely some form if glycerin. You can find them for less here> http://www.wilton.com/store/site/produc ... &killnav=1
I've tried the red gel as I wanted a red bath bomb. I was only getting pink, adding more and still getting pink, so finally I used a lot and that thing bled like crazy. So your mileage may vary.


----------



## SudsyKat (Feb 24, 2011)

You know, as I read the Coastal Scents website some more, I'm thinking that what they sell is a far more concentrated version - a paste. I'm not sure. I'll have to do some more research to see what other people use to color their bath balms. Thanks again!


----------



## rubyslippers (Feb 24, 2011)

I've not made any bath balms but have made bath fizzies and I use BB's LabColors.    

I've ordered from Costal Scents and been very pleased with their service.


----------



## carebear (Feb 24, 2011)

SudsyKat said:
			
		

> You know, as I read the Coastal Scents website some more, I'm thinking that what they sell is a far more concentrated version - a paste. I'm not sure. I'll have to do some more research to see what other people use to color their bath balms. Thanks again!


You can get that version in Michaels. By the cake stuff. It's nothing special.


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, I buy mine at Michael's (for cake decorating), and they are the same thing coastal scents uses in their bath bomb video tutorial. It's a concentrated, very thick paste-like gel, if that makes sense. You can also find them in a more limited range at Wal-Mart (also in the cake decorating section, right next to wedding stuff) and they're just a bit lower priced there.


----------



## SudsyKat (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for the input. I'm going to Michaels with the next good coupon I get in my email!


----------



## carebear (Feb 25, 2011)

25% off everything this Sunday and 40%  off one item.   If you didn't get it PM me and I will forward mine.


----------



## nc.marula (Apr 6, 2011)

I just ordered these off Coastal Scents last week as well, I think I got the Orange, Brown, Royal Blue and Leaf Green. Then I saw them at Walmart this past weekend hahaha. Oohh well. The shipping was only $5 and I needed to get a few bath bomb molds as well. I'm hoping these colours work good in bath bombs! I have a few of BB's la bomba colours but they're a tad expensive and would rather have something like Wilton's that I can pick up from michaels or walmart easily. Anybody have any BAD experiences with them in bathbombs? (tub staining, residue) etc?


----------



## AZ Soaper (Apr 18, 2011)

The wilton cake colors fade over time (like 6 months and faster if exposed to light.) I used them in my early days of soapmaking and that was my experiance.


----------

